# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Filmpje: Een vrouw trouwt met haar terminale zieke man

## Leontien

Op 22 december 2013 gaf een vrouw, Cola Glenny, haar terminale zieke man, Felix Glenny, het ja-woord. Felix lijdt aan ongeneeslijke darmkanker, waar hij pas een maand achter was gekomen. Hij kwam toen met buikkrampen in het ziekenhuis. Het bleek dat een buiktumor aanleiding daarvoor was. Het gezwel is wel verwijderd, maar het uitzaaien was niet meer te stoppen. 

Toen ze van de eerste schok bekomen waren, wilde Felix met zijn vriendin trouwen. Samen hebben ze twee kinderen, de tweejarige Ralph en vier maanden oude Pearl. Zij waren ook aanwezig op de bruiloft, samen met familie en vrienden.

Op het filmpje zie je de tekst van Cola en de foto's, die genomen zijn van het feestelijke en emotionele moment.




Heb jij wel eens zo'n bruiloft meegemaakt?

----------

